# NW WLC ***Round 3*** Caldy golf club Sunday 2nd March 2014



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2013)

Round 3 is now in the book at Caldy golf club. Ive reserved 16 spaces up to now but can probably get more if needed.

Tee times from 11:30AM.

Â£30 per player green fee

State your interest below. Â£10 deposit required per person.


----------



## Junior (Oct 9, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 9, 2013)

and me.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 9, 2013)

IN.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2013)

1.Birchy
2.Junior
3.NWJocko
4.Huds1475
5.LouiseA
6.Val
7.Liverbirdie
8.Marshy


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm in....


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 9, 2013)

count me in!   sun might be out by then


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 9, 2013)

me please big guy


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2013)

1.Birchy
 2.Junior
 3.NWJocko
 4.Huds1475
 5.LouiseA
 6.Val
 7.Liverbirdie
8.Fish
9.Marshy 
10.Karl102
11.Garyinderry
12.Podgster


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 9, 2013)

Count me in please Birchy. :thup:

Its on my Birthday and I'll probably get aggro for choosing to play golf on it.  But I do like Caldy


----------



## Birchy (Oct 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Count me in please Birchy. :thup:

Its on my Birthday and I'll probably get aggro for choosing to play golf on it.  But I do like Caldy 

Click to expand...

Gonna be fun breaking that news :whoo:

Will have to get you a cake and we can all take a piece home in a napkin :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Gonna be fun breaking that news :whoo:

Will have to get you a cake and we can all take a piece home in a napkin :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

48 candles may cost you a few bob, Birchy.:whoo:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 9, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Count me in please Birchy. :thup:

Its on my Birthday and I'll probably get aggro for choosing to play golf on it.  But I do like Caldy 

Click to expand...

We all wearing party hats instead of tea cosy's for this meet then.......


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 9, 2013)

Seeing as it's my birthday would it be too much to ask if you'd all just let me win?.... I'll bring cake!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Seeing as it's my birthday would it be too much to ask if you'd all just let me win?.... I'll bring cake!! 

Click to expand...


Cake?? 

Congrats Qwerty on winning the Caldy 2014 NW WLC comp.

Now where's that cake slice.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Seeing as it's my birthday would it be too much to ask if you'd all just let me win?.... I'll bring cake!! 

Click to expand...

Humble pie, the scores you've had this year. I'd keep my head down, if I was you.:whoo:


----------



## Odvan (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes please Birchy


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi Birchy,
can you put me and junior down please.

Cheers Paul.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 14, 2013)

1.Birchy
 2.Junior DEPOSIT PAID
 3.NWJocko
 4.Qwerty
 5.LouiseA
 6.Val
 7.Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
 8.Fish
 9.Marshy 
 10.Karl102
 11.Garyinderry
 12.Podgster
13.Hogieefc
14.Hogiefec Junior
15.Odvan


----------



## Birchy (Oct 27, 2013)

1.Birchy
 2.Junior DEPOSIT PAID
 3.NWJocko DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Qwerty
 5.LouiseA
 6.Val
 7.Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
 8.Fish
 9.Marshy 
10.Karl102 DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Garyinderry
 12.Podgster
 13.Hogieefc DEPOSIT PAID
 14.Hogiefec Junior DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Odvan 

Can people yet to pay a deposit for Caldy please get in touch and arrange payment of Â£10. Cheers :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorted.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 27, 2013)

Odvan said:



			Sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Matt. Much appreciated :thup:

Hopefully we dont get a mini monsoon this time :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Oct 27, 2013)

And hopefully Sky don't mess with the fixtures!


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 28, 2013)

Quick note to say that I canâ€™t make the Caldy date, but still want to play in the round. 

If there is anybody else in a similar situation, would be keen to work on getting an alternative date as others have done for earlier rounds.

Let me know if interested.

Craig


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 29, 2013)

Will PM you tonight Birchy for payment details.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Will PM you tonight Birchy for payment details.
		
Click to expand...

Good man :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 29, 2013)

ill throw you the money on sunday if that's ok lad?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			ill throw you the money on sunday if that's ok lad?
		
Click to expand...

Thats sound mate


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 29, 2013)

good man!  whats the numbers like for sunday?   did you ring them?


----------



## Birchy (Oct 30, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			good man!  whats the numbers like for sunday?   did you ring them?
		
Click to expand...

Theres 8 playing Sunday. Tried ringing but they are useless, will be trying again today.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh ball aches totally forgot to pm you Birchy, will do later.


----------



## thepodgster (Oct 31, 2013)

Square you away sunday coolio if thats an option


----------



## Birchy (Oct 31, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Oh ball aches totally forgot to pm you Birchy, will do later.
		
Click to expand...

No problem pal :thup:



thepodgster said:



			Square you away sunday coolio if thats an option
		
Click to expand...

Thats fine bananaman :thup:


----------



## mark777 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi

Room for another one. Should have an official handicap by then.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Birchy (Nov 1, 2013)

mark777 said:



			Hi

Room for another one. Should have an official handicap by then.

Thanks

Mark
		
Click to expand...

Yes of course Mark :thup:

Welcome to the mad house :rofl:

Just a Â£10 deposit required, will pm you details.


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 5, 2013)

Deposit paid Birchy.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 5, 2013)

Marshy77 said:



			Deposit paid Birchy.
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2013)

***BUMP***

Can people with deposits outstanding please contact me ASAP. Also any new players, theres still spaces :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2013)

1.Birchy DEPOSIT PAID
2.Junior DEPOSIT PAID
3.Ian NWJ DEPOSIT PAID
4.Qwerty DEPOSIT PAID
5.LouiseA DEPOSIT PAID
6.Odvan DEPOSIT PAID
7.Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
8.Fish
9.Marshy DEPOSIT PAID
10.Karl102 DEPOSIT PAID
11.Garyinderry DEPOSIT PAID
12.Podgster 
13.Hogieefc DEPOSIT PAID
14.Hogieefc Junior DEPOSIT PAID
15.Mark777
16.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 7, 2013)

1.Birchy DEPOSIT PAID
2.Junior DEPOSIT PAID
3.Ian NWJ DEPOSIT PAID
4.Qwerty DEPOSIT PAID
5.LouiseA DEPOSIT PAID
6.Odvan DEPOSIT PAID
7.Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
8.Fish DEPOSIT PAID
9.Marshy DEPOSIT PAID
10.Karl102 DEPOSIT PAID
11.Garyinderry DEPOSIT PAID
12.Podgster 
13.Hogieefc DEPOSIT PAID
14.Hogieefc Junior DEPOSIT PAID
15.Mark777
16.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Scott

I will take the last spot if it's free, I need to get some links practice in


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 7, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Scott

I will take the last spot if it's free, I need to get some links practice in 

Click to expand...

Good stuff Josh, 

Marshy is from Bradford, in case you were looking at sharing a horse, sorry car.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 8, 2013)

Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Scott

I will take the last spot if it's free, I need to get some links practice in 

Click to expand...

Yeah mate its free. Just a 10 quid deposit to usual place :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Nov 8, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good stuff Josh, 

Marshy is from Bradford, in case you were looking at sharing a horse, sorry car. 

Click to expand...

Hahaha we'll sort something nearer the time Josh.


----------



## Fish (Jan 8, 2014)

Don't forget as per my post elsewhere a couple of months ago I'm out of this Scott , maybe if you update the list you'll get another taker quickly :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 8, 2014)

Fish said:



			Don't forget as per my post elsewhere a couple of months ago I'm out of this Scott , maybe if you update the list you'll get another taker quickly :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll have fishy's spec Coolio.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 8, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll have fishy's spec Coolio.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Stu thats sorted then :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Jan 8, 2014)

Fish said:



			Don't forget as per my post elsewhere a couple of months ago I'm out of this Scott , maybe if you update the list you'll get another taker quickly :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I thought i had already 

Sorted now anyway with Stu taking your spot :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I thought i had already 

Sorted now anyway with Stu taking your spot :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Stu is no longer available so the place is back available.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 13, 2014)

1.Birchy DEPOSIT PAID
 2.Junior DEPOSIT PAID
 3.Ian NWJ DEPOSIT PAID
 4.Qwerty DEPOSIT PAID
 5.LouiseA DEPOSIT PAID
 6.Odvan DEPOSIT PAID
 7.Liverbirdie DEPOSIT PAID
 8. *SPACE AVAILABLE*
 9.Marshy DEPOSIT PAID
 10.Karl102 DEPOSIT PAID
 11.Garyinderry DEPOSIT PAID
 12.Podgster DEPOSIT PAID
13.Hogieefc DEPOSIT PAID
 14.Hogieefc Junior DEPOSIT PAID
 15.Mark777 DEPOSIT PAID
 16.Cheifio DEPOSIT PAID

One space up for grabs now people!!!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2014)

Quote Originally Posted by Liverbirdie  View Post
Good stuff Josh, 

Marshy is from Bradford, in case you were looking at sharing a horse, sorry car.
		
Click to expand...




Marshy77 said:



			Hahaha we'll sort something nearer the time Josh.
		
Click to expand...

Avoid the Mersey Tunnel then, if you want to keep your Horse-shoes :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2014)

2blue said:



			Avoid the Mersey Tunnel then, if you want to keep your Horse-shoes :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Aye, aye, Davey:-


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2014)

Tee times & groupings

11:30am
Podgster
Hogieefc
*Huds1475*
Chorleychomper

11:40am
LouiseA
Chiefio
Hogieefc Junior
Mark777

11:50am
Junior
Odvan
Marshy
*Liverbirdie*

12:00pm
*Birchy
Mike (Birchy +1)*
Garyinderry
Karl102

Can anybody who has just paid the deposit at this stage send me the Â£20 balance when they can. Just saves messing on the day etc :thup:

*Bold indicates fully paid


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 12, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Tee times & groupings

11:30am
Podgster
Hogieefc
*Huds1475[/B


Chorleychomper

11:40am
LouiseA
Chiefio
Hogieefc Junior
Mark777

11:50am
Junior
Odvan
Marshy
Liverbirdie

12:00pm
Birchy
Mike (Birchy +1)
Garyinderry
Karl102

Can anybody who has just paid the deposit at this stage send me the Â£20 balance when they can. Just saves messing on the day etc :thup:

*Bold indicates fully paid*

Click to expand...

*

Hi Birchy,
Â£40 Sent for me and junior.

Cheers Paul.*


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2014)

Hogieefc said:



			Hi Birchy,
Â£40 Sent for me and junior.

Cheers Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul :thup:

Check out the summer OOM thread while your on if you get chance :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Feb 12, 2014)

Birchy,

Sent.

:cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2014)

Cheers guys :thup:

This is officially the start of the season as far as im concerned so really looking forward to this :whoo:


----------



## Junior (Feb 12, 2014)

Just sent the Â£20 mate


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2014)

Tee times & groupings

11:30am
 Podgster
*Hogieefc
 Huds1475*
 Chorleychomper

11:40am
 LouiseA
 Chiefio
*Hogieefc Junior*
 Mark777

11:50am
*Junior
 Odvan*
 Marshy
* Liverbirdie*

12:00pm
*Birchy
 Mike (Birchy +1)*
 Garyinderry
 Karl102

Can anybody who has just paid the deposit at this stage send me the Â£20 balance when they can. Just saves messing on the day etc 

*Bold indicates fully paid


----------



## Birchy (Feb 20, 2014)

Tee times & groupings

 11:30am
 Podgster
*Hogieefc
 Huds1475*
 Chorleychomper

 11:40am
 LouiseA
 Chiefio
*Hogieefc Junior*
 Mark777

 11:50am
*Junior
 Odvan
 Marshy
 Liverbirdie*

 12:00pm
*Birchy
 Mike (Birchy +1)*
 Garyinderry
SPACE AVAILABLE

 Can anybody who has just paid the deposit at this stage send me the Â£20 balance when they can. Just saves messing on the day etc 

*Bold indicates fully paid 

space available now if anybody fancies coming along!! ne:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2014)

BUMP still once space available for anybody looking in :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 24, 2014)

Birchy said:



			BUMP still once space available for anybody looking in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

How much is the spec, Birchy? I'll ask some of the lads.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 24, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			How much is the spec, Birchy? I'll ask some of the lads.
		
Click to expand...

Â£30 mate :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 24, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Â£30 mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If its anywhere near in the same nick as Saturday then its definitely worth the Â£30. 

No temps, greens were slick and the ground was bone dry, great conditions just a shame my game was rubbish.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 26, 2014)

Been on the website today having a sneaky look at the course. Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Been on the website today having a sneaky look at the course. Really looking forward to this!
		
Click to expand...

Its a lovely track mate with some cracking views, its the big season kick off on sunday as far as im concerned :whoo:


----------



## Odvan (Feb 26, 2014)

Aye, wanna do it justice, looks like it can be a tough un to a erm, serial 'fader' . Sneaky 18 holes on Friday to try and get mi eye in.

And weather forecast is looking ok at the moment too!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2014)

Caldy was superb last Saturday. Nice and dry considering the weather we've had and the greens were running well.
a couple of the tees were pushed forward but nothing too serious.

When we played it last year it was pretty calm and the course played quite easy, a stiff breeze last Saturday definately toughened it up.  It still seemed forgiving off the tee though.

The Forecast at the moment looks good, lets hope it stays that way. :cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Caldy was superb last Saturday. Nice and dry considering the weather we've had and the greens were running well.
a couple of the tees were pushed forward but nothing too serious.

When we played it last year it was pretty calm and the course played quite easy, a stiff breeze last Saturday definately toughened it up.  It still seemed forgiving off the tee though.

The Forecast at the moment looks good, lets hope it stays that way. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Lets hope its playing dead easy because I need a monumental score to get back in the OOM race 

26 and 23 aren't gonna get me anywhere so its 3 from the next 3 for me :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Lets hope its playing dead easy because I need a monumental score to get back in the OOM race 

26 and 23 aren't gonna get me anywhere so its 3 from the next 3 for me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

is it best 3 scores count?    sweet, I can scrap my Formby muck about!


----------



## Odvan (Feb 26, 2014)

I still wanna play Formby!!!!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			is it best 3 scores count?    sweet, I can scrap my Formby muck about!   

Click to expand...

Yeah mate thank god! I need to restore some respectability to my scores :rofl:

Ive just been organising the trophy today as well :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Lets hope its playing dead easy because I need a monumental score to get back in the OOM race 

26 and 23 aren't gonna get me anywhere so its 3 from the next 3 for me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Anyone who puts decent scores together round Silloth & Southerness will have certainly earned it.  Southerness is really tough, up there with Royal lytham as the toughest Ive played. It's peppered with gorse just off the fairways. 
Absolutely cracking course course though, were definately in for a treat there :thup:


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 26, 2014)

Really looking forward to this now. Been checking there twitter and it looks like they are putting alot of work into the course.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 26, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Yeah mate thank god! I need to restore some respectability to my scores :rofl:

Ive just been organising the trophy today as well :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

good stuff, Formby was my worst score for quite some time! enjoyable but tough old day!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Anyone who puts decent scores together round Silloth & Southerness will have certainly earned it.  Southerness is really tough, up there with Royal lytham as the toughest Ive played. It's peppered with gorse just off the fairways. 
Absolutely cracking course course though, were definately in for a treat there :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tight fairways, just how I like em :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Caldy was superb last Saturday. Nice and dry considering the weather we've had and the greens were running well.
a couple of the tees were pushed forward but nothing too serious.

When we played it last year it was pretty calm and the course played quite easy, a stiff breeze last Saturday definately toughened it up.  It still seemed forgiving off the tee though.

The Forecast at the moment looks good, lets hope it stays that way. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

So how many points did you get last week,fella. I know it wasn't your official round last week.

You didn't do a valentino at Lymm did you?


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You didn't do a valentino at Lymm did you?

Click to expand...

Nah, I wish I did mate.  I didn't actually keep score, I just did a carousel score for the 3 of us.  I played ok but nothing special.
I just like playing Caldy, think its a really enjoyable course.  Not to much of a ballbreaker and you can spray it around a bit off the tee. My kinda course :thup:


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 28, 2014)

Just played at Royal Liverpool and shot an 88 for a nett 74,had a couple of birdies and played reasonably well,just had a blow out on the last 4 holes.
As a Brucie bonus managed to get my picture taken with the claret jug


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

Hogieefc said:



			Just played at Royal Liverpool and shot an 88 for a nett 74,had a couple of birdies and played reasonably well,just had a blow out on the last 4 holes.
As a Brucie bonus managed to get my picture taken with the claret jug 

Click to expand...

Alright for some mate! Nice weather for it today too!!

First time you played there?


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Scott,
it`s the 3rd time i have played there and i have shot decent scores on all 3 occasions,we get on with a member so it only costs us Â£30.The weather was very kind today with very little wind and a little bit of sunshine,roll on Caldy.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

Hogieefc said:



			Hi Scott,
it`s the 3rd time i have played there and i have shot decent scores on all 3 occasions,we get on with a member so it only costs us Â£30.The weather was very kind today with very little wind and a little bit of sunshine,roll on Caldy.
		
Click to expand...

Nice :thup:

A few of us played it last year off here and enjoyed it, we paid a bit more than 30 quid though 

Lets hope its as nice a day on Sunday!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 28, 2014)

Gutted, i'm out of this.  Took a tumble at work today and done my ankle in, I can't walk on it at all and it looks like a flippin' balloon.

Friday as well, I could of at least done it on a Monday :sbox::rant: :angry:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Gutted, i'm out of this.  Took a tumble at work today and done my ankle in, I can't walk on it at all and it looks like a flippin' balloon.

Friday as well, I could of at least done it on a Monday :sbox::rant: :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell mate bad luck with that! Hope its not too bad. I will take you off the list of players etc.


----------



## mikeyefc (Feb 28, 2014)

Really looking forward to this now! Im on call for work on Sunday and haven't had any luck getting it covered, so apologies in advance to any of my playing partners if i end up having to leave mid round! Fingers crossed it will be ok though. Weather has been decent round here last few days, so no doubt it will be pissing down on Sunday!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2014)

Tee times & groupings

11:30am
Podgster
*Hogieefc
LouiseA*
SPACE AVAILABLE

11:40am
*Chiefio
Hogieefc Junior
Garyinderry*
SPACE AVAILABLE

11:50am
*Northwestmonk
Odvan
Marshy
Liverbirdie*

12:00pm
*Birchy
Mike (Birchy +1)
Huds1475*
Huds1475 +1

Ive revised the tee off times for this now as theres been a couple of drop outs. If anybody knows anyone who might want to come along feel free to ask them :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Gutted, i'm out of this.  Took a tumble at work today and done my ankle in, I can't walk on it at all and it looks like a flippin' balloon.

Friday as well, I could of at least done it on a Monday :sbox::rant: :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Bad luck mate, take it easy.


----------



## thepodgster (Mar 1, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Gutted, i'm out of this.  Took a tumble at work today and done my ankle in, I can't walk on it at all and it looks like a flippin' balloon.

Friday as well, I could of at least done it on a Monday :sbox::rant: :angry:
		
Click to expand...

feeble excuse! Get me in yoyr 4 ball and I'll carry you round for some extra phys!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 1, 2014)

thepodgster said:



			feeble excuse! Get me in yoyr 4 ball and I'll carry you round for some extra phys!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry matey, Im even more gutted about this now Ive found Out the Canary is making an appearance 

I can just about put weight on it this morning.  Im struggling to make it to the bathroom though never mind round a golf course


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 1, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Sorry matey, Im even more gutted about this now Ive found Out the Canary is making an appearance 

I can just about put weight on it this morning.  Im struggling to make it to the bathroom though never mind round a golf course

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate. Get on the couch, stick the football on the box and give that ankle some rest for next week.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2014)

unlucky dave lad. I was looking forward to seeing how you tackle links courses after your demolition of st anne's old!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2014)

what tees tomorrow?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			what tees tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

Yellows i would imagine. Will confirm.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 1, 2014)

Odvan said:



			I still wanna play Formby!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Always interested, though won't be able to fit it in before the finals day


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2014)

We will be from the yellow tees tomorrow.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2014)

sweet, just having a nosey at the holes on their website.  looks nice!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			sweet, just having a nosey at the holes on their website.  looks nice!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah ive been looking to see if i can remember, terrible memory for course holes though lol. You not played there before Gaz??


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 1, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Gutted, i'm out of this.  Took a tumble at work today and done my ankle in, I can't walk on it at all and it looks like a flippin' balloon.

Friday as well, I could of at least done it on a Monday :sbox::rant: :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Gutted.hope it mends fast


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 1, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Yeah ive been looking to see if i can remember, terrible memory for course holes though lol. You not played there before Gaz??
		
Click to expand...

no lad!  it sounds like a belter from the description. nice views and interesting holes to boot! cliff-top links, parkland and heathland sounds like a great mix.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 1, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			no lad!  it sounds like a belter from the description. nice views and interesting holes to boot! cliff-top links, parkland and heathland sounds like a great mix.
		
Click to expand...

You'll like it Gaz, nice course.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 2, 2014)

Forecast seems to be dry to start but rain coming on later in the round.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2014)

louise_a said:



			Forecast seems to be dry to start but rain coming on later in the round.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah looks like we might get a bit wet late on 

Get your scores on the bank on the early holes :rofl:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Yeah looks like we might get a bit wet late on 

Get your scores on the bank on the early holes :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Have a good game today all.

Hope you get better weather than the Fylde coast, humping it down here!!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Play well today guys and gal. The first 6 at Caldy are fantastic. I'm being dragged out to look at new cars this afternoon. Got the golf bag in the boot to make sure it fits in the new motor.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Play well today guys and gal. The first 6 at Caldy are fantastic. I'm being dragged out to look at new cars this afternoon. Got the golf bag in the boot to make sure it fits in the new motor. 

Click to expand...

Will golf clubs fit in the boot of a Ferrari!?

Git a reprieve from family duties at 2 so going for 9 holes, dint care how bad the weather is!!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 2, 2014)

Have a Good 'un today folks,Play well, I wish I was there.  Hobbling out for a curry later, Just to get of this Flippin' Sofa.




bluewolf said:



			. I'm being dragged out to look at new cars this afternoon. Got the golf bag in the boot to make sure it fits in the new motor. 

Click to expand...

Superb Dan    I just told the Missus knowing i'd get some kind of anti Golf Reaction.  There was just a look of disgust and a shake of the head :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Have a Good 'un today folks,Play well, I wish I was there.  Hobbling out for a curry later, Just to get of this Flippin' Sofa.




Superb Dan    I just told the Missus knowing i'd get some kind of anti Golf Reaction.  There was just a look of disgust and a shake of the head :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Apparently they won't fit in the boot of a Ferrari Iain!!  They don't comfortably fit in the boot of a qashqai either. Next week it's the turn of the Kia Sportage. They'd better fit in that or I'm keeping the Gold Pig....


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Come on then Coolio. Put us out of our misery!! What's the draw for this years premier matchplay event?


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 2, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Apparently they won't fit in the boot of a Ferrari Iain!!  They don't comfortably fit in the boot of a qashqai either. Next week it's the turn of the Kia Sportage. They'd better fit in that or I'm keeping the Gold Pig....

Click to expand...

I may be looking for an x trail to replace my battered old mondeo, would you recommend them?

You off 6 in the OOM matchplay then......?


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I may be looking for an x trail to replace my battered old mondeo, would you recommend them?

You off 6 in the OOM matchplay then......?
		
Click to expand...

 My old X Trail is the best car I've ever owned. Does nothing flash, but I treat it like dirt and the thing just keeps on going. I've put 122k miles on it since new and the only thing I've changed is tyres and brakes. Oh, and the mid box on the exhaust. Not the smoothest of drives but more reliable than Qwerty off the tee. 

Got to put my next 2 cards in next week but 6-7 looks most likely. Season over and it's only March!!!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2014)

just in from caldy.  lovely course. the rain only spat in bits. never had to put the brolly up.  the wind blew quite a bit though. 

got through the front 9 in 3 over then my back went and struggled to six over back 9 I think.  off golf now till Scotland trip. I am hoping it was my carry bag that has done the damage. if its my swing then I am in trouble. 

groups I know so far are


group 3

jocko
qwerty
birchy
louise 
huds


group 4

garyinderry
centuaryg5
stu_c
vikingman
Thee Scouser !!!


:thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 2, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			just in from caldy.  lovely course. the rain only spat in bits. never had to put the brolly up.  the wind blew quite a bit though. 

got through the front 9 in 3 over then my back went and struggled to six over back 9 I think.  off golf now till Scotland trip. I am hoping it was my carry bag that has done the damage. if its my swing then I am in trouble. 

groups I know so far are


group 3

jocko
qwerty
birchy
louise 
huds


group 4

garyinderry
centuaryg5
stu_c
vikingman
Thee Scouser !!!


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great course isn't it! Those first 6 / 7 holes are great.  Anybody shoot the pants out of it?!?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2014)

wind was helping for the first lock of holes.  I think you turn at 7 and it was a long way back into the wind.   would really like to play it again with the sun shining!     greens very slick and smooth.  I didn't make too many putts and was getting shakey over some short ones after 3 putting the 8th!  

don't think anyone shot the lights out. I could be wrong!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 2, 2014)

Just back myself, really enjoyed it, well organised by Birchy as usual, Had a nice round with Podgster, Mike and Paul.  played decently but inconsistently , 8 pars and a birdie negated by a blob and 5 single pointers for 35 points


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2014)

Scores for today at Caldy

Cheifio 36
Louisea 35
Garyinderry 34
Birchy 32
Hogieefc 31
Liverbirdie 29
Podgster 29
Huds1475 28
Odvan 26
Marshy 22
Hogieefc junior 22

Enjoyed the round a lot in parts but lost it big style a couple of times at the completley stupid things i did :rofl:

32 Points with 4 blobs is stupidly annoying especially when you mess up simple shots and do the more difficult stuff well! (Gun to head smiley) need that smiley big time!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Scores for today at Caldy

Cheifio 36
Louisea 35
Garyinderry 34
Birchy 32
Hogieefc 31
Liverbirdie 29
Podgster 29
Huds1475 28
Odvan 26
Marshy 22
Hogieefc junior 22

Enjoyed the round a lot in parts but lost it big style a couple of times at the completley stupid things i did :rofl:

32 Points with 4 blobs is stupidly annoying especially when you mess up simple shots and do the more difficult stuff well! (Gun to head smiley) need that smiley big time! 

Click to expand...

I see Cheifio is showing decent form again. One to keep an eye on methinks!! Good things expected from you this year mate.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 2, 2014)

just been checkng my scores, think  might have got 36,ah well, never mind.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 2, 2014)

Really enjoyed it today. Agree that the first 6 are a joy to play. A bargain at Â£30.

Birdied the 2nd for a 2 and then, well, that was the highlight of my round.

Top marks again to Birchy for sorting. And thanks to the boys for yet another 18 holes of great company. Hope you took your time getting back Marshy, weather was atrocious on the way back.

Have a good trip up North boys!


----------



## Cheifi0 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cheers guys for a great day really enjoyed the course which was in excellent condition.  Couldn't believe how dry it was and how quick the greens were.  Thanks for organising  Birchy, I don't know how you managed to divert the rain that we drove through on the way back but thank God we did't have to play in it,  and lastly cheers Marshy for driving, much appreciated.  I will be in touch about a game at my gaff.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

The weather was horrendous on the way home, glad we managed to dodge that. Should have borrowed one of the boats next to the 3rd for the way home.

Great course, some cracking holes especially 1 to 6, 7 was tough into the wind, bargain at Â£30 and unbelievably dry after all the rain we've had this year. Great company with Josh, Odvan and Pete - really enjoyed it and some quality golf from you guys. Think Josh is one to watch, ever improving and played some great holes. 

Didn't play that well but still really enjoyed it.

Now where's my putting gone!!!


----------

